# Help me sex these fish pweez (pic heavy)



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I can spell please but it gets your attention 

Anyways I got this peacock and a "electric blue" the peacock stays but the electric all day never leaves his/her side so help me out so I don't have breeding in my tank. 


Pics are crap but the peacock looks like he/she has 2 dots on fin. The EB has no visual spots on it. I think people call the spots eyes or something. But the EB is now starting to color up this past month so idk what's going on but the peacock chases it and won't leave the EB's side.


Pictures 
peacock









Giving chase









Crap of the EB 










EB crap picture










Peacock showing two dots










EB again camera shy 










Prolly the best one of the EB 










Peacock again loves the camera it's the superstar of the tank



















Let me know what you guys think. Should I let them breed or pull one from the tank? I'm sure there colors would look great but everyone on the cichlid forums say hybrids are not healthy. 

I'm asking here because some of the guys there are a holes so just let me know and if you guys need better pics let me know.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally don't like hybrids, and I hesitate to buy bettas which are half imbellis and splendens even though they are in the same family. Though I know little about cichlids, I'd say the peacock is a male. I'm guessing the eb is a female, but I know little about cichlids. They might already be hybrids, as petstores often have hybrids that are interbreed able.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The yellow peacock is obviously a male. the EB is likely a female, but you can't always tell as often only the "dominant" fish in the tank will show his male colors.

Spots on the anal (rear bottom fin) are called "egg spots" because they look like eggs and female mouth-brooders will often mouth them when spawning, thus getting a mouthful of sperm to fertilize their mouthful of eggs. Egg spots are more common in males, but not unknown in females. In siblings, the males often have more egg spots and it is often the earliest way to sex Malawi mouthbrooders.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't help much with the sexing Cory, but the peacock has nice colors.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

peacocks are male...absolutely.........
the EB...i agree with emc...most likely female......i don't really like hybrids..for the most part they are garbage...such as the balloon mollies and rams..flowerhorns..parrots and the like.....
but a lot of people like them...maybe we should breed those people with monkeys...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hybrids aren't terrible if the fish can naturally interbreed, but one's where you have to take the eggs out and put the sperm on them is bad IMO.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

That yellow fish looks amazing!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright thanks guys, I'm going to flip a coin tomorrow heads he stays tails he goes. I think the fry would look amazing but on the other hand I don't have all te time I used to have I now picked up a full time job plus my wood work to afford crap without state assistance iv refuse to be a free loader


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I was told to use a product called rift lake vitals that I picked up from drfoster site and my tank is not 2 months in and my fem hap is carrying eggs in her mouth, and I was not trying at all. 
I now have her isolated and I am unsure when she is going to release them


----------



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

I would say peacock is a definate male and eb is female.


----------

